# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Request a Lets Play!

## L'Lawliet

you dont know how bored i am so i am requesting a lets play. watch this vid and tell me some suggestions. and also, i have a question. if i bought a microphone headset from bestbuy 2 days ago and i have the reciept but the microhpone doesnt work, can i return it without paying the 15% charge fee?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsjR-bx0LRc]YouTube - Request a Lets Play![/ame]

----------

